# Joe Smith: NOW A NUGGET...(pending League approval)



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

anybody happy trading ruben for him?

positives: 
a shooting big which is definetely a NEED

negatives:
we lose ANOTHER good perimeter defender (buck). although ive heard diawara is a BEAST defender...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Joe Smith*

is it a rumor or just smoething you made up?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith*

I love it for Milwaukee, they've got Brian Skinner anyway, and need a backup swingman.

Not sure why Denver would trade away someone who plays possibly their weakest position for a frontcourt player though.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Joe Smith*

Reep posted this link in the Trail Blazer forum:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ces_patterson_for_smith_deal_almost_complete/


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith*

Nuggets COMPLETE THIS TRADE TODAY.



> The Nuggets traded swingman Ruben Patterson to the Milwaukee Bucks for forward Joe Smith, Denver director of player personnel Mark Warkentien announced today.
> 
> "We are excited to be able to add a solid veteran like Joe to our frontcourt," said Warkentien. "We believe his addition gives us one of the deepest frontlines in the NBA."
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_4162791

WTF???


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith*

Leadership, leadership, leadership...gives us flexibility if we trade KMart.

I loved Patterson, but now maybe we can trade KMart for Al Harrington and/or Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm guessing either insurance for Reggie Evans leaving or a sign that KMart is leaving Denver.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol! i made this thread 4 days ago and not a SINGLE nuggets fan posted...

this really has nothing to do with kmart IMO. but we might not see KVH in a nuggets jersey though...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith*



darth-horax said:


> Leadership, leadership, leadership...gives us flexibility if we trade KMart.
> 
> I loved Patterson, but now maybe we can trade KMart for Al Harrington and/or Bonzi Wells.


NO NO NO!

harrington just does not fit anywhere in the lineup.

and unless we get bonzi for 3mill for 1 season...forget it!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith*



qross1fan said:


> is it a rumor or just smoething you made up?


it came from eric stratton from another board...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

joe smith is a free agent in 2007 too


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Joe Smith! He's awesome! A very tough physical player. However I have a feeling Evans may be on his way out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Expiring contract for expiring contract
Weakening an already weak position to strenghthen an already strong position

This smells like something Karl wants to purge the roster.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Patterson is a tough customer, but he's a problem waiting to happen. I don't blame George Karl for trading him before the problem happened. 

In Portland he was simultaneously my favorite and most detested Blazer. His hustle was amazing, and he had a great knack for scoring inside. But he's a low-post offensive player who wants the ball - and he's only 6'5" - that's a problem, anywhere. I admit he makes up for it on defense, but there's a point where you wish he could make a shot from outside of ten feet at the other end. 

Best of luck, Milwaukee. And of course, as a Blazer fan, I hope trading away Ruben turns out to be a big mistake for the Nuggs.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Joe Smith! He's awesome! A very tough physical player. However I have a feeling Evans may be on his way out.


i think its his 17 foot jumper, hard work, and leadership thats most appealing...

and i have a feeling evans still signs. he is good trade bait ala earl watson.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Expiring contract for expiring contract
> Weakening an already weak position to strenghthen an already strong position
> 
> This smells like something Karl wants to purge the roster.


ur negativety is getting REAL annoying...

we get rid of a bad attitude SG who is only gonna cry about minutes this season. not to mention ruben is a HORRIBLE shooter and doesnt fit our offense one bit.

we aquire a SHOOTER (our biggest weakness, no?) who is also BIG and would fit into our offense perfectly. as well as veteran leadership to the team...

if anything, the younger guys (JR, diawara, DJ) get more playing time anyway. thats a good thing!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ur negativety is getting REAL annoying...
> 
> we get rid of a bad attitude SG who is only gonna cry about minutes this season. not to mention ruben is a HORRIBLE shooter and doesnt fit our offense one bit.
> 
> ...


You call me negative, yet list many reasons why Karl wants him off the roster. This move isn't as much about getting Joe as it is getting rid of Ruben. I'm not being negative, rather I'm pointing out that we have to look at potential trades and signings through Karl's eyes. There is no doubt that Karl has near complete control

Sure there are benefits to having Joe on the roster, especially the depth he provides for future trades.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> You call me negative, yet list many reasons why Karl wants him off the roster. This move isn't as much about getting Joe as it is getting rid of Ruben. I'm not being negative, rather I'm pointing out that we have to look at potential trades and signings through Karl's eyes. There is no doubt that Karl has near complete control
> 
> Sure there are benefits to having Joe on the roster, especially the depth he provides for future trades.


You've gotta admit that any shooting we can add is a good thing. Not only that, but Ruben's blowup in the playoffs couldn't bode well for the team. I'm not a fan of Karl's rotations either, but Ruben could've handled the situation differently, especially in the playoffs. He is a very tough defender who causes serious problems for a wing player in the post, but I don't think we need him. 

That said, where are the minutes for Joe Smith? If Evans is resigned, we're almost forced to trade Kenyon. Despite the lag, I still don't expect to see Kenyon play a minute in a Nuggets uniform. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You've gotta admit that any shooting we can add is a good thing. Not only that, but Ruben's blowup in the playoffs couldn't bode well for the team. I'm not a fan of Karl's rotations either, but Ruben could've handled the situation differently, especially in the playoffs. He is a very tough defender who causes serious problems for a wing player in the post, but I don't think we need him.
> 
> That said, where are the minutes for Joe Smith? If Evans is resigned, we're almost forced to trade Kenyon. Despite the lag, I still don't expect to see Kenyon play a minute in a Nuggets uniform. It just doesn't make sense.


Joe isn't KVH, but he is at least a shooting big so that should make Karl somewhat happy. No where in this did I say I was unhappy with the trade, rather I'm trying to point out what this trade signifies.

Karl wants to remove the players he views as problems from the roster and he has the power to do that. Ruben was easier to trade than Kenyon and he is now gone. Kenyon eventually will be as well, although I'm not convinced it will happen in the next move the Nuggets make.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The Rocky today said that Patterson WANTED to be traded and that KMart WANTS to be traded, too. Joe Smith is a leader, and he will come in and help right away. Karl said Patterson wouldn't be getting many minutes this year anyway, so he is bolstering the front line for either an injury or trade.

I think we play KMart for a month and then trade him, or else we sign and trade Evans...which would suck.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> The Rocky today said that Patterson WANTED to be traded and that KMart WANTS to be traded, too. Joe Smith is a leader, and he will come in and help right away. Karl said Patterson wouldn't be getting many minutes this year anyway, so he is bolstering the front line for either an injury or trade.
> 
> I think we play KMart for a month and then trade him, or else we sign and trade Evans...which would suck.


It is certainly a two way street of not wanting to be there and not being wanted.



> "I didn't think we had the chemistry and leadership we wanted on the team," said Karl, who said Patterson was in line to have his minutes cut next season. "We needed to upgrade that. Ruben played hard and was great for us initially (after being acquired in February from Portland), but he got emotional sometimes.
> 
> "I thought sometimes he was part of the problem. Don't get me wrong. He wasn't all the problem. But we've got to have chemistry and leadership to be a championship-type team."


and



> But Patterson, who is close to Martin and was his University of Cincinnati teammate, doesn't believe it will work. "I know for sure it's not going to," Patterson said. "Because I know Kenyon. He's not happy (in Denver). He told me after the season he wanted to go. If he's not gone, he's really going to go crazy." Asked for a response, Karl said, "Everybody is entitled to their opinion." . . .


So I guess this is a chicken and egg situation. Did Karl want Ruben gone first or did Ruben want to be gone first? You know me, mr. negativity, I'm going with the former.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol! i made this thread 4 days ago and not a SINGLE nuggets fan posted...
> 
> this really has nothing to do with kmart IMO. but we might not see KVH in a nuggets jersey though...



You did call it, but it still only impact the team about 0.05%...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> It is certainly a two way street of not wanting to be there and not being wanted.
> 
> So I guess this is a chicken and egg situation. Did Karl want Ruben gone first or did Ruben want to be gone first? You know me, mr. negativity, I'm going with the former.


Why in the hell would Karl want Ruben on the team anyway? He cried like a ***** in the playoffs, criticized the team and he never really helped the team or was going to be a crucial part of the team.

People are acting like Denver dealt Andre Miller or Camby...this is RUBEN PATTERSON. It was no secret after Karl called him, "His type of guy" and a "guy he wanted on his team since his days at Milwaukee" that their relationship sucked.

Actually it's very funny that Karl brings in a guy he likes then they end up hating each other professionally. 


Who cares if Ruben got traded. He was not the missing link to the Championship...neither is Joe Smith, but Karl wanted a shooting big to spread the floor, KVH is either retiring or demanding too much dough so the Nugs did what they could.

Good riddance Ruben...Welcome Joe.


Denver ought to trade everyone that doesn't want to be in town, to hell with them, who wants em? Who knows if KMart really wants out...he probably does...so trade his butt too. 

This team is trying to build towards a championship run...so either get on board or get the hell out of the way. :curse: 


Oh yeah they should trade Boykins too. :banana:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timmons said:


> This team is trying to build towards a championship run...so either get on board or get the hell out of the way. :curse:


Everyone that believes George Karl (the man running the team) knows how to do that raise their hands. I hope that Karl has learned from his time in Milwaukee how to build a better team.

Right now, the Nuggets championship hopes are tied to Melo improving (which he is), Nene staying on the court and improving (cross your fingers) and JR Smith getting his career back on track.



> Oh yeah they should trade Boykins too. :banana:


As if Karl would trade his reported snitch


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

[Melo]STOP SNITCHING![/Melo]

Kind of has new connotations, doesnt' it?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> [Melo]STOP SNITCHING![/Melo]
> 
> Kind of has new connotations, doesnt' it?


:rotf: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you, thank you...I'm here till Thursday!

***bows***


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

It was good that Ruben got traded. Bad attitude, injury prone and cant shoot.


----------

